# Gyroidite Hunt - #2



## Flare (Jun 19, 2018)

A new event has begun which is a gyroidite hunt seemingly featuring wedding themed items.

Honestly this event annoys me for the fact that they made the wigs and a dress leaf ticket only, the worst part is that the leaf tickets earned in the event can't even give you enough to buy all 3 unlike the Mario Event which gave you plenty of tickets enough to be able to buy the leaf ticket only items. I'm not interested in any of the dresses or wigs but it's still annoying and ruthless they did that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

Yeah, I was super annoyed to learn I can’t get the dress or flower wig without leaf tickets.  Nintendo is getting so greedy it’s making me sick.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 19, 2018)

Not only are they making the best prizes available for leaf tickets, they’re also skimping back on rewards so that can’t even earn enough to pay for them. 
And besides all that: these prizes are just supplements for Whitney’s cookies, and they’re not even as cute.
It’s nasty. Makes me regret more and more missing some of the earlier events and missing out on all the good free prizes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

They're jumping in on the DLC-like stuff, sucking y'all into their trap. Unfortunately people are gonna start spending more money to get stuff in this game, and ninty is gonna keep makin things buy-only.

I just really hope they don't do that with AC Switch or I'll be ticked.


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't really agree that Nintendo is being greedy. I mean, it's a free app and imo it's not too hard to make progress without spending real money.  They are also being way more generous with leaf tickets than I thought they would (I'm only on lvl 25 though so I guess that might change). But still, Nintendo obviously has to make money somehow since the app is free so I don't really blame them. 

I understand your frustration though. I just don't agree that Nintendo is being greedy.

I'm really enjoying the event so far! It's my first one :3 I bought the wig for leaf tickets which I kinda regret now because it didn't really look that cute on my character


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

What a mess that the clothes & wigs are acquired by LT & what's even more nasty is that the girls stuff are more expensive the the dudes stuff. Where is equality Nintendo???????


----------



## biker (Jun 20, 2018)

Nintendo being Nintendo ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 20, 2018)

This is what you get when you download a free game.

*Cough FORTNITE Cough*


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 20, 2018)

They’re not really being greedy lol. If they want the app to stay up and running they need to make a certain amount of money, and up to this point Nintendo has not been making nearly enough money off of this game. There’s a pretty good chance the app will be shut down if they don’t start making enough money off of it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> They?re not really being greedy lol. If they want the app to stay up and running they need to make a certain amount of money, and up to this point Nintendo has not been making nearly enough money off of this game. There?s a pretty good chance the app will be shut down if they don?t start making enough money off of it.



I'm ALL for paying them, they need their coins to pay for the designers of these new items lol but the last few non-stop fortune cookie stuff is just plain greediness. I remember the Hopkins cookie being just available for like a week. I'd happily pay for special event items, backgrounds, or NPC furniture I want as long as it's guaranteed I'll get them. No one's forcing anyone to get these special backgrounds etc, so it's pay if you want--I get that & I also don't see a point in trying to complete everything, seeing as our campsite doesn't even expand (yet) But what I don't think is fair is paying 50 LT where you might get a repeat item 5x. It's just not practical. One might be dying to get Brewster at their camp, fine pay it (I did) but wanting the Astronaut helmet so bad from Filbert's cookies and not getting them, & get the boots 5x (true story).... it's so frustrating. So with all these events going on, I understand why one can find the wigs expensive.

If anything, the app would shut down if they push the players away.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2018)

Raise your hand if your only crafting most of this ugly-butt stuff for the (extremely minimal) leaf tickets


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Raise your hand if your only crafting most of this ugly-butt stuff for the (extremely minimal) leaf tickets



Me lmao. I'm not really a fan but I figured they made it 7 - 7 - 7 as a way to say that marriage is lucky and is a "jackpot."

Then the 30 is just there I guess lol. I just don't like they made you need like 180 Leaf Tickets for the dress and wigs yet they only give 51 tickets in the event only. If they at least extended their dates I guess it would better but yeah lmao that's strange.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Raise your hand if your only crafting most of this ugly-butt stuff for the (extremely minimal) leaf tickets


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> They?re not really being greedy lol. If they want the app to stay up and running they need to make a certain amount of money, and up to this point Nintendo has not been making nearly enough money off of this game. There?s a pretty good chance the app will be shut down if they don?t start making enough money off of it.



It would be nice at least if they introduced some kind of premium pass where all leaf ticket items are negated besides only those that speed up the crafting time of an amenity. Like all cookies are say sold for bells instead and any event items that require leaf tickets are also made with bells instead.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2018)

Ugh...I was having an internal conflict with myself over whether I should buy the flower crown veil or a Whitney fortune cookie.  I chose the veil because the cookies will be around longer.  Not gonna lie, it’s damn cute.  I just wish the dress didn’t cost so many leaf tickets...


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 20, 2018)

the only thing i wanted was the wig. i don't like these items much. the earlier events had way better items.


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm not liking this theme so, I'm passing.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 21, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Raise your hand if your only crafting most of this ugly-butt stuff for the (extremely minimal) leaf tickets



yup.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2018)

Just crafted the last LT item. Now I’m just selling the little jerks for the bells


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is what you get when you download a free game.
> 
> *Cough FORTNITE Cough*



I don't play either : )



Katelyn said:


> They’re not really being greedy lol. If they want the app to stay up and running they need to make a certain amount of money, and up to this point Nintendo has not been making nearly enough money off of this game. There’s a pretty good chance the app will be shut down if they don’t start making enough money off of it.



Maybe that'll tell them that we don't want to play a game we constantly have to pay for. Games like that imo are really frustrating and not worth playing. That's part of the reason why I stopped playing a few weeks after I got it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 26, 2018)

Is it just me because I rarely play now or there are less gyroidites in this event compared to last one


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> Is it just me because I rarely play now or there are less gyroidites in this event compared to last one



There’s definitely less. It’s to try to make it more challenging. Which honestly I’m ok with since last time it was laughably easy and this time it was a little more challenging (still finished it in a couple days though )


----------

